
C+=: The World's First Feminist Programming language - ozh
https://gitorious.org/c-plus-equality/c-plus-equality/source/cefcfb4276889bd3833c539225a9cdfd3eb16d33:
======
sysDev
[http://imgur.com/r/POLITIC/eB9I7yD](http://imgur.com/r/POLITIC/eB9I7yD)

------
jack-r-abbit
This is a joke, right? I can't tell because it is not very funny. But the idea
is so absurd that it has to be a joke. Right?

~~~
hobs
It is definitely a joke, just in poor taste.

------
hobs
Someone is really mad at women.

